# Portable twin tub or Mini Spin Dryer



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

I fancy buying something to make washing clothes easier, any feed back on small spin dryers or small twin tubs. Want appliance to run off invertor


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know whether it is a cheap option - but that's why I take the wife along!

Seriously, anything that provides heat via an inverter is a non-starter.

You need to multiply the amps taken at 240V by 20 to get the current used at 12V.

So, a 1kW at 240V AC is a mere 4A but a massive 80A at 12V DC.

That means starter-cable diameter wires from your inverter to the leisure battery - which will last about five minutes if you are lucky.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

I bought on of those portable twin tubs last year - it's blooming great.

There are loads for sale on Ebay, but shop around. Some have a 1.5kg capacity, others, like mine has a 2.0kg wash capacity - these are obviously better when doing a duvet cover or bed sheet. I would advise paying the extra few pounds and getting the larger wash capacity.

My machine operates at 180 watts when on mains hook up, so over to the technical people for inverter information.

The washer is great and the spinner really does get the water out. One of the best accessories I have bought.

Russell


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have also just bought the 160Watt twin tub and it is fantastic. The spin cycle gets the clothes so close to dry I was gob smacked.
Recommended.

Well worth the buy. I am buying a small 1KW generator and when I am wilding I will use the generator to charge the battery and run the washing machine at the same time.

Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

Forgot to say, I am getting a Hoover washer/dryer in the motorhome boot, so if you want my twin tub, make me an offer if you are local.

Russell


----------



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

You're lucky to have a lady to put up with you pippin......ya dont get it do ya ?????
Us ladies heat the water with propane and then add it to the twin tub, only use the invertor to aggitate and spin the clothes dry..................maybe this is too difficult for ya to understand !!!!!!!
Regards Mrs. Rocky


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We take a normal spin dryer with us and it runs off the inverter quite successfully.

Jan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We use a camping washing machine and a small spin dryer. No heating from an inverter required. Our dryer runs for maybe ten minutes in total even when we have a lot of washing to do. I have tested it by putting clothes which have been spun in our Miele washing machine at home in after it has spun them. Due to the much higher spin speed it gets more water out than the Miele.

Our dryer has a power consumption of 350w and weighs around 10 kilos. Easy to carry and won't knacker your batteries.

Bumf, "White Knight 28007T 3.6kg Gravity Drain Spin Dryer. A compact 3.6kg load spin dryer designed to remove excess moisture from clothes. The portable nature of the appliance means it can be operated in restricted places and the stainless steel drum spins at up to 2800rpm to ensure a reduction in residual water. The stabilising rubber suction feet keep it secure and a safety interlocking lid stops the appliance operating with the lid open. Spinning as much excess moisture out of your clothes as possible means you spend less time and money using a power-hungry electric tumble dryer. This spin dryer is 54cm tall and has a diameter of 34cm." 

Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Most towns have a Launderette, and unless you are fulltiming that must work out cheaper than a big wedge on a portable washer !!!

Plus the saving in space and weight of NOT carrying something around all the time that does not get that much use.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

The cost using a laundry can be very expensive overseas - one was 9 euro in Italy!

My twintub sits in the boot, minding it's own business and has paid for itself time and time again.

It is also a good conversation starter (believe it or not, especially when overseas) and so in respect of that, the gadget is priceless.

Russell


----------



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree with you russell, dont think mrplodd ever used a laundrette.
You wait for a vacant machine then hang around walking the streets while it washes. You often have to carry your bin liner a distance back to the motorhome.
Mrs. Rocky


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Washer around £35 on offer, frequently seen in camping shops. Spin dryer £85. Wash ad dry in a laundrette around £6. Two washes a week £12. Paid for in 10 weeks and no need to run around looking for a laundrette and then find parking and carry the washing there and back. No contest in my opinion.

Obviously not for weekenders or those who can only holiday for week or two, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Twin tub*

My twin tub is now for sale! This has spurred me on.....

I think I still have the instruction booklet that states the washer part is a 2.0kg capacity.

£40, buyer collects, location of item varies! Might be able to deliver.

Russell


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Russel,

I was thinking of a full 600mm washing mechine/dryer, but i had diched the idea as I need a cold and hot water feed of at least 1 bar, and the electricity I would need like at least 2KW (or 160amps from an inverter) and when I could only get a mains 6 amp supply I stood no chance so the portable washer/dryer seems a better idea... perhaps you have some ideas which may change my views, the hoover units say total 1.2KW I think not as the dryer part used to be 2KW but would be interested in other views..


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you Mrs Rocky for educating me on the minutiae of the use of a washing machine.

Operating? Not a clue!

Mending one? Expert but I usually have to ask what it should do!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Russell
If you are passing Barcelona I am interested in your twin tub!!
We are here for a few months and it is €7 a wash here on site so I decided that I would order a twin tub on line but the lowest charge for delivery I could see was €34 so I decided to wait until I get home. However, if you are having one of your trips out here.....  
Sal


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

Sal - all being well I am coming soon to Camping Bon Repos at Sanra Susanna!

Clive - your figures are correct re usage etc. However, I am mostly in the Uk on 16 amp hook sites. Overseas, I would do a cold wash if need be. I have a rotary clothes airer. Two KW is about 9 amps, so ok for UK sites and many overseas ones. Most dryer use would be in the UK anyway.

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Russell, are you considering a washer/dryer? If not then what? Alan.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Russel, I now understand, I need a mechine for my overseas visits, and some of the sites I've used only gave me 6 amps hence the coments so I'll just get one like yours and then use the main mechines when I'm at a camp site, the last wash in roma was 4 euros for the wash and the dryer was 3.50 euros, but would be useful to have a small one to use when we are between sites, and for use in the winter, you definatley need a dryer... all the way down to pompei it was blinking cold... thanks for the info


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer dryer*

Alan et al

Yes, I WAS considering a washer dryer until last night until it was pointed out to me that they do seem to crease clothes more than a seaprate wash and a dryer. I must admit that when I visit friends, I often turn up with a bag of laundry. One lad uses a washer dryer and after that, I always have a battle with the iron. Is it a coincidence?

Anyway, thinking further. I am going to get a CHEAP automatic washer - a £200 job and no more. It will live in the rear locker and there is space and payload for it. Located next to the boiler, there is a water supply there and I have already checked that the pump in the motorhome can deliver the relevent water pressure.

I believe some pipe adaptors are required as the width of the motorhome water pipes differ to that at the back of the waster.

I need to check the wattage of the models I am looking at.

Trev on here has a washer in hit boot, and many RV's have them as standard.

If anyone has a washing machine manual to hand, how many watts does your machine need on a cycle at 40 degrees, assuming it is heating the water?

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

My only concern Russell is this.........have you ever seen a washer dryer when the legs are not exactly balanced, the machine rocks and kicks and spits as though its about to take off. During those spin cycles there is alot of power being created that has to go somewhere.

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Then it must be exactly balanced Stu, or otherwise, I will have to sit on top of it for 60 minutes or so!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Washer*



Rapide561 said:


> Then it must be exactly balanced Stu, or otherwise, I will have to sit on top of it for 60 minutes or so!
> 
> Russell


could you cope with the thrill russell :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Well I would probably have to wear a hard hat because my head would probably be banging against the locker roof!

It's a good point though. The twin tub shakes a bit but as it is so light weight, it is held in place by a lugage strap.

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Washer dryers also take a very long time to do a cycle Russell. I remember using one and I think that from start to finish it took perhaps as long as three hours. That might need some investigation. What would you do for a water supply, could you tie up a camp site tap during a whole wash cycle? Can you get a cold water only machine, if not what do you do for hot?

Sorry to be so negative but worth considering I hope, Alan.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Russel,

I thourght I mentioned the wattage yesterday, it's about 2KW or less than 10 amps, and you will of course need to modify the machine to bring up your water pump when the machine demarnds water, and about 60Kgs of it!! and also the waste tank making sure you have enough space in it, unless you have a good means of off loading the waste water in a hurry, for all those reasons I discarded the idea.... I'm not worried about the ironing and the creases there's more to life than doing that :lol: but its a good thourght and be interested in seeing how you get on, and will have to change my view in the future 

Bottom line here I'll go for the small twin tub washer you have and use the main ones as and when I can have easy access to them...


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I went through the same process when I had the Bus. I decided against it even with a 4KW generator and huge waste tanks and water tanks.

The little twin tubs are perfect for motorhomes I think. I have one of those extending washing lines in the shower room and I can fit 4 loads of washing on it. I will be putting a heating vent into the bathroom and a roof vent and this will dry it quite adequately.

The last load I did last thing at night and hung in the shower room. I went to bed and when I woke up it was all nice and dry.

Karl

PS: What's Ironing?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have just bought the Royal washer/ spinner 2.0kg wash capacity £82 its very good .

The way the prices are going up on the camping sites to use there washing machines it won't take long to pay for itself.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

I am selling one of those 2.0kg twin tubs for £40!

Most machines are cold fill and 42 litres on a cycle is not bad. Still investigating!

Russell


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Washer*



Rapide561 said:


> I am selling one of those 2.0kg twin tubs for £40!
> 
> Russell


We saw yours for sale Russel but to far for us to travel we are in Cornwall at the moment but I sure some one will snap it up , nice washer and a fantastic price.

Paul


----------

